# Decisions, Decisions



## Beorn (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, as you may have noticed, the front page is missing three guilds...They've been moved to the Archive since they take place at MERPG.

...And Tal said to me, "Move PP into the Guilds and Stuff and Bother into its place"

Yea, Nay, or N/A?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

If we did this could we turn the Prancing Pony into a real writer's guild like we used to have?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 18, 2003)

I think they wanted to keep the name PP, but we could change the description so it says Guild of Writers and Languages under it or something.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 18, 2003)

Perhaps a Guild of Arts?
It could contain Writers, Languages, Music AND Artists.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be a little crouded IMO..
Is the Guild of Music even a so-called 'active' guild? 

But YES I think PP deserves to be in Guilds! And the name, I think, could be changed.. Something in Quenya, that's always nice.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 19, 2003)

I happen to know that plenty of people are confused about joining guilds for some insane reason. If the Prancing Pony thing has worked well in the place it's been in for a while, why worry about changing things?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 19, 2003)

The writers guild was very stimulating, however. It seemed much more controlled. In the PP we have about twenty different threads where someone just posts one poem. In the writers guild this didn't happen, I don't know why but it didn't.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 20, 2003)

The Prancing Pony is much more widespread and vague in its description and material than the Writers' Guild was. Anybody who wants feedback on their poetry, story/stories &c. or wants to discuss literature is welcome to do so in the PP, but this makes for a less organized and less focused sub-forum.
I don't know, I think Yay is right in a way: why mess with something that works? But after all, the Prancing Pony is really only another Guild even now; a place where writers and show forth their work and receive input, and a palce (IMO) to discuss the psychological and philosophical aspects of writing, or more importantly about what people write and why, &c.
Moving PP to the Guilds section (and if not naming it in Quenya, then maybe just as "Writers' Guild") would, as far as I see, focalize the the description of the place more (i.e. from "...and other quality fare" to some thing more specific to do with writing).


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh, so making things more specific and organized = better? I had no idea. Silly me. Looks like people are having fun the way things are. If things are more specific, where will the other quality fare go?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 21, 2003)

Good point.. 
Dang it Yay, you're making me reconsider! Rrrggh..
Alright.. Perhaps we could just move PP to Guilds, and leave it the way it is. That was the original plan, anyway.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2003)

Would it be possible to divide the Prancing Pony into two sub-sections? One for poetry and one for stories and other forms of writing? 

Poetry threads take up a lot of space, and I prefer to read the stories but not the poems (I don't feel right giving writing advice or critism/compliments on poems because they are very unstructured. . .I also like stories better).

This would be somewhat more structured and less confusing.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 3, 2003)

Hmm I dunno about that. There is a designated thread where members can post _all_} their poetry, conveniently titled the "Poetry" thread. 
It makes me crazy when I se tens of thread with just one person's poem, asking for input. That's exactly what the Poetry-thread is for! It's just that only a few people even comment on other poeples' work, and not many even post there regularly.


----------



## Talierin (Jul 3, 2003)

Why don't you just start merging them into the main thread then?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 5, 2003)

HORRAY FOR TAL! Great idea! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!


----------

